# Bộ Bé Gái 2 Dây Đính Nơ Phối Quần Ống Loe Sành Điệu (9 tháng - 6 Tuổi)



## bbnet (17/6/19)

*Bé gái trông thời trang và sành điệu với bộ đồ 2 dây cực xinh.*
Chất vải thun gân có giãn tốt, dễ thấm hút mồ hôi, áo 2 dây cột nơ dễ thương, có cài nút trước, quần ống loe không túi sành điệu. Màu đỏ, đen, xám, hồng cam và hồng dâu, màu xanh da và xanh dương để mẹ dễ dàng lựa chọn màu phù hợp theo sở thích và làn da của bé. Đồ bộ bé gái giá rẻ 98.000đ. Mẹ mua ngay!






























*THÔNG TIN SẢN PHẨM*
Tên sản phẩm Bộ Bé Gái 2 Dây Đính Nơ Phối Quần Ống Loe Sành Điệu (9 tháng - 6 Tuổi) Mã sản phẩm 361571 Màu sắc
1 - Màu đỏ
2 - Màu đen
3 - Màu xám
4 - Màu hồng cam
5 - Màu hồng dâu
6 - Màu xanh da
7 - Màu xanh dương
Mô tả Áo 2 dây, đính nơ, cài nút trước, quần ống loe, không túiChất liệu thun gân Size Quần áo1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 Size Babi
9-12M, 01, 02(3,4), 03, 04, 05, 06
Tuổi 9 tháng - 6 tuổ iCân nặng từ 8.5kg - 23kg Xuất  xứ Việt Nam


----------

